# Baby Phat Goddess



## succubus (Nov 11, 2005)

Not sure what I think of this yet. We just got it in at work today and I opened it cuz the bottle was so pretty. When I first sprayed it, it kinda reminded me of Poison. Wasn't sure if I liked it at all, but I sprayed it on myself anyway and it didn't seem as strong.


----------



## Isis (Nov 12, 2005)

Really?? When I sprayed it on the card I thought it smelled awefull, like an old lady, I'm sorry but that's the only thing I can think of to describe it. Ick! Total turn-off.
(yes yes I know you cant get the true scent of what it's like for you unless you spray on your skin)


----------



## Glow (Nov 12, 2005)

It smells like an urbanized version of curious.
I dont like it all that much, doesn't suit me anyways.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 12, 2005)

I actually really like the scent, which surprised me.  But, the packaging is so gaudy I can't bring myself to buy it.


----------



## succubus (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm totally in love with it now. I just love the way it smells on me and it's one of the only perfumes I don't have an allergic reaction to


----------



## Lustrouslips (Jan 3, 2006)

I love that scent. It smells so nice and the packaging is so nice.


----------

